# Man Faces Cat Head Chop Rap (Warning content of link is upsetting)



## greta

Hi,

I have read this forum before but just joined as I heard the most awful story near where i live in Glasgow. It has just recently been reported in the papers and is so disgusting it is almost unbelievable.

An Anthony John Docherty (23) from Clarkston near Glasgow has been charged with stealing, torturing, and killing local pet cats. He held the cats for a lengthy period, taped their paws up and subjected them to the most cruel torture imaginable.

The kinds of thing he did included causing severe internal injury (I dread to imagine how), pulling out the insides of the cat and chopping its head off. I understand two poor cats were found in his home alive but in a very bad way.

The BBC are reporting it today too 
*Please Be Warned This Is VERY GRAPHIC And not for the faint hearted*
BBC NEWS | Scotland | Glasgow, Lanarkshire and West | Trial set for cat cruelty accused

I just don't understand how this man could be let out on bail? Poor poor owners of the cats in the area.


----------



## Guest

That's just sick....how about he has a taste of his own medicine?


----------



## thedogsmother

God, I wish I hadn't read that, how can thoughts to do things like that come into peoples minds. Makes me ashamed to be human.


----------



## greta

It is just so sickening. I don't understand this world, I really don't.


----------



## deedeedee

OMG - thats horrible - how can people do such things - what makes em do it?? gross.



D x


----------



## joote

god awful i wonder what his bloody special terms were what a joke, 
animal abusers get off too lightly, some get banned from having animals for a certain amount of years wtf, should never be allowed animals again, and even if they are banned they still get them and no real things are made to ensure they dont get them


----------



## greta

I wondered that myself, 'special terms' what does that mean? Promising not to go near an animal or something? I agree completely, is seems animal abusers get ridiculously low sentences and that is if they are sentenced at all...I just cannot understand it.


----------



## RowanWolf

I believe any crime against animals should be the same if not more severe than the human equivalent.


----------



## pettpaintings

That's one sick excuse for a human! they will regret being lienient when he turns his attention to two legged creatures


----------



## Rosieragdoll

This is horrible.
I just posted in the cat chat section with other stuff that is happening.

Members please don't think that People in Scotland are all like that 'We're not'

I work with people with mental health issues.
he will have been granted bail pending on psycatric evaluation and kept in a secure unit until he is due to go back to court. I cannot condone what he has done. it is truely awful.


----------



## Chell82xx

OMG that has mad me feel so so sick, how could he even think about doing something like that? I hope he gets the punishment he deserves!


----------



## Little-moomin

thats is serisouly horrible

poor cats, crazy man he needs to be punished


----------



## Guest

greta said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read this forum before but just joined as I heard the most awful story near where i live in Glasgow. It has just recently been reported in the papers and is so disgusting it is almost unbelievable.
> 
> An Anthony John Docherty (23) from Clarkston near Glasgow has been charged with stealing, torturing, and killing local pet cats. He held the cats for a lengthy period, taped their paws up and subjected them to the most cruel torture imaginable.
> 
> The kinds of thing he did included causing severe internal injury (I dread to imagine how), pulling out the insides of the cat and chopping its head off. I understand two poor cats were found in his home alive but in a very bad way.
> 
> The BBC are reporting it today too
> 
> BBC NEWS | Scotland | Glasgow, Lanarkshire and West | Trial set for cat cruelty accused
> 
> I just don't understand how this man could be let out on bail? Poor poor owners of the cats in the area.


Well glad to see that the guy has been named - I am glad he's been let out on bail - people remember these type of atrocities - and hope that he meets a NICE person down a dark alley who decides it's payback time! his named should be sprawled all over Glasgow!!!


----------



## greta

Yes, I am glad he has been named too. The story doesn't seem to have gotten much publicity though but it maybe takes a while for the media to pick up on these things. If nothing else it would be good for people in the local area to be on guard with their pets.

Is that what might happen then, even though he might have gotten bail he might get a psychiatric evaluation? I really hope so. The thought of this man being allowed to just return home..and heaven knows what.. is scary.


----------



## ajavenger

According to the PDSA and people round here in Clarkson, he taped and raped the cats. I live close to him, and I have seen multiple photographs of much loved cats in our local vet (Mr Tague). This pervert has done something so awful, that I will follow his sentence.... and if if is liberal, then I would lock up your children because they will be next!


----------



## scosha37

Bring HIM to Us!!!....................

what a sick pig!


----------



## Guest

ajavenger said:


> According to the PDSA and people round here in Clarkson, he taped and raped the cats. I live close to him, and I have seen multiple photographs of much loved cats in our local vet (Mr Tague). This pervert has done something so awful, that I will follow his sentence.... and if if is liberal, then I would lock up your children because they will be next!


I was told the same the same thing last week by an associate who lives near to Glasgow - to be honest in my navity - I never believed it
- but now when I think about it there must be some truth in it to account for the internal injuries.
This is disturbing and sickening
Not very Godly - but I for one hope that there is 'payback' time
DT


----------



## Krazycatlady

I hope he gets abducted one day and has his insides pulled out and is tortured. Really, I cannot stand when people abuse animals, they should have the same abuse and torture inflicted on them. Its just not right. I really cannot stand people.


----------



## greta

Oh my God. I haven't signed on for a while and reading that I literally feel physically sick. I am shaking. I just cannot believe that? Raped the cats? How utterly vile, those poor poor cats...I just cannot begin to take that in.

I know he held the cats for a long time, about a week I think? I also know cat(s) died a very cruel and painful death. The two cats that made it (I believe it is two), poor poor souls the pain they endured must have been horrific.

I knew severe internal injuries had been caused and to be honest someone made a comment about this case that I didn't obviously understand...sexual abuse..
Words truly fail me.

What worries me most is this man will just be allowed to get away with it in terms of a non custodial sentence. I know his name and address has been posted on the net in a news article when you search his name but there seemed to have been very little covered in the media at all.

There seem to have been lots of cases recently where people doing horrific things to animals get a small fine or community service. I mean what is coming to the world? I feel moved to do something but have no idea what? Would writing to an M.P or something help?


----------



## Ducky

omg this is like 5mins from my house...and he is the same age as me. i probably know people who know him....

sick. so sick.


----------



## KarenHSmith

Daren't loook at the link  sick!!


----------



## noushka05

OMG what an absolute Sicko or should i say psycho lets hope he gets whats coming to him:mad5:


----------



## Apollo

All I can say is that I feel really ill from just the title. I couldn't bear to click on the link.

I hope this 'man' gets what he deserves.


----------



## greta

Bit of an update on this. Just come across it a few minutes ago on BBC news site.

Turns out the crown have filed new increased charges against this man (Anthony Docherty of Clarkston).

I won't list some of the other unspeakable things he is now alleged to have done, but they are charging him with doing it to even more cats. Thing is, from what i have read online about what he might have actually done to the cats, don't think even these charges scratch the surface on some of the deviant acts he might have actually perpetrated.

BBC NEWS | Scotland | Glasgow, Lanarkshire and West | New charges in cat cruelty case


----------



## poshmog

Have just read this,and cannot believe what this monster has done,what a vile excuse for a human being

Can only hope that the court sees him for what he is ,a sick ,sick ,individual ,who when hes finished getting "his kicks" from poor defenceless animals ,will turn to the next vunerable -children !!!!

I pray that those people who have cats disappear in that area never find out that theirs died at the hands of this sick son of a ******* !!
I would never get the image out of my head


----------



## turkeylad

sick sick people!!!:thumbdown:


----------



## Guest

The cruel b*st*rd should swing!
Hope he burns in hell!


----------



## jilly40

god just reading the 1st bit was awful felt sick,darnt read the rest.sick soab
dont peeps like this become serial killers ? x


----------



## greta

I know, isn't it just the most disgusting and barbaric thing? I just cannot fathom how anyone could be so cruel. So, so sad for the poor pet owners and their families. Apparently there had been a load of missing cats in the area, and kids had put posters up to find their missing cats etc etc. Also, the man charged with the offences only lives a street or two away from where he took all the cats.

Sadly, quite a few of the owners know exactly what has happened to their cats...and the owners of the two animals that survived (assuming they are still with us as they were in a very bad way) would maybe have to go to court?


----------



## Guest

Think if it were my pet - then I'd be in court and no him!! Assuming he is not is custody of course!! but having said that her must be surely!


----------



## Guest

Just a thought! but can anyone get onto this goodle earth or goodle maps whatever it is?? I have not been able to master it!
regards
DT


----------



## LadyRedLainey

Just makes you want to bawl your eyes out. What a horrible sick monster!!! i could not face looking at the link


what the he*l possesses people to do such god awful things!! i am speechless!!


----------



## Agility Springer

If this man had inflicted this on a human, this would be a very different story, the same thought prosesses go into harming an animal as it does harming a human, this man is dispicable and does not deserve bil, he hould be given te same sentencing as if he had done this to a person, animals feel pain, have emotions, its our responsibility to care for them, not toture them, stories like this are becoming more and more common and its horrible!!! what is happening to this world!


----------



## freckles

The thing is, people who do this sort of thing, often go on to abuse other people/kids....yes its very sick, makes you wonder what is going on in their minds....poor cats...infact poor anything that is being abused..


----------



## Tiggers-mum

DoubleTrouble said:


> Just a thought! but can anyone get onto this goodle earth or goodle maps whatever it is?? I have not been able to master it!
> regards
> DT


Its quite alarming a sheriff lets someone accused of a crime indicative of such a sick mind at liberty prior to their trial.

If he is found guilty or pleads guilty then obviously you can write to him telling what you think.

I have the address - strangely, the house has been removed from Google street view.

But google being google - if you look at numbers 2 and 6 - then turn forwards from one or back from the other - you can see the deleted detail.

The car and drive looking forward from number 2 (but not the house which is number 6).

G76 7TZ - Google Maps

The house which has been removed (it shows the address as no 6 - but the camera is outside 6 and looking back to see the deleted house.

G76 7TZ - Google Maps

Alternately if the outcome is he is found guilty - you could phone and speak to him if he is not banged up.

Residential Numbers - The Phone Book from BT

As the newspaper article says - he lives on Woodburn Avenue and its his parents house.


----------



## ajavenger

For anyone who is interested. This person is appearing at Paisley Sherrif Court on Tuesday 5th May!

I will be there for the trial of Anthony John Docherty who will probably get off with community service for raping and torturing cats from around this neighbourhood

The cats who suffered trusted humans or they would not have gone near him in the first place!

Mind your kids Carolside Mums!


----------



## RockRomantic

What an absolute disgusting human being, I have never understood how someone could hurt a defenceless animal for no reason at all, not that there would be a reason in the whole world that would excuse what he has done...this is completley vile... he needs to be locked up.


----------



## greta

So, this case is back at court on the 5th May? Is there any more information online then, or how did you find that out (if you don't mind my asking?) What happens then? Is that like a fully blown court case with a jury, or does a judge decide? Forgive my ignorance, I don't know much about court ..are you just allowed to go then? Do you just turn up and there is an area for the public?

I'm local but I'm not sure whether I would go...or really what I could do to show support for the families affected. I've just got this really bad feeling with the way all the animal cruelty cases seem to have been going that this sicko will end up with just a rap on the knuckles and a small fine or something ridiculous.

It would beggar belief if that did happen.. especially given the vicious and depraved torture he apparently inflicted...but it doesn't appear the courts even consider him a danger if they let him out on bail all this time and to live in the same place he is charged with committing the offences!!


----------



## lemmsy

Things like this make you loose faith in the human race.
What a sick monster! I hope they lock him up and throw away the key


----------



## greta

Hi,

Update on the BBC News website about today in court. He pleaded guilty apparently to some things like the cat torture....but is stlll out on bail! Sentencing doesn't happen straight away so again i am fearful he won't be properly punished and put in prison as he should be.

BBC NEWS | Scotland | Glasgow, Lanarkshire and West | Cat killer admits torture charges

I also don't get how he could say he didn't steal the cats? How else did they get in his bedroom?

The Sherrif's comments on Docherty's actions on the BBC article seem a wee bit worrying too maybe? 'Distasteful' doesn't seem a very strong word for the barbaric things this man did surely? Although he did also say contemptible.

I am hoping it will be covered on the news as the more coverage the better i think.


----------



## greta

Just found another link about this on the STV (Scottish News ) website.

Renfrewshire man admits torturing, mutilating and killing cats | Scotland | STV News

I am livid though! It says The Sherriff declined to hear the grizzly facts of the case!! That cannot be okay can it? The Sherriff instead decided to get background reports etc? But he didn't want to hear all the absolutely disgusting things done to the cats? How can he sentence fairly if he wouldn't hear all the things done?

But if the Sherriff doesn't even want to hear the details and is more interested in background reports than the crime committed how is this man going to be properly sentenced! Doesn't The Sherriff have to hear the details of this case?

I see some people are commenting about the case on a Digital Spy thread..in fact lots of places online today, it is drawing a lot of comment maybe after being on local news.


----------



## abigcatlover

Hi,
My husband and I have 4 lovely cats and we are disgusted with this disgusting bastard.(I won't call him an animal we have too much respect for animals)
His sentencing is on Tues June 2nd in Paisley.
We plan to be there,and are hoping for an opportuntity to see "IT"
I hope "IT" rots in hell.
I expect his sentence will be light,can't believe the judge refused to listen to the evidence against him,typical.
No doubt he will be let off with a few hours community service and be banned from ever owning a pet(as if he cares!)

Anyone within the Glasgow/Paisley area please come along on June 2nd.

Sorry for my first posting to be on such a sad topic but I am so angry about the whole thing.
Regards
Jackie


----------



## Guest

Hi Jackie and welcome!
Personally I think they should despatch the creep! but alas there is a maximum sentance that they can pass!!!! and I have a rotton feeling that the judge is going to be 'shall we say' lenient!
But at least there is a picture of this weido that has been well circulated! so that us hope that he pays for his crimes one way or another!
DT


----------



## ajavenger

I was pleased that so many turned out to boo and hiss him and also pleased that the press took some great photographs of him. Anthony John Docherty is very recognisable now.

I think the sherrif said he did not want to hear mitigating circumstances from the defence at the trial, rather than the disgusting nature of the crime.

I believe he will get a tough sentence on June 2nd. I hope so.


----------



## LeoKeeper

its not enough :\ .... for a case like this if I was the judge id punish him as if every cat died..was a human I believe thats life? bye sick **** :\ enjoy shower breaks and your jail diet.


----------



## Tiggers-mum

I am a law student - but not in Scotland. Here is the best I can presume.

It all seems so horribly cold considering its the lives of cats.

I am guessing - but would suspect he was charged under section 19 and perhaps 20 of the Animal Health and Welfare (Scotland) Act 2006.

A defence for section 20 could be the animal was dead at the time of mutilation.

Here are sections 19 and 20.



> Prevention of harm
> 19 Unnecessary suffering
> 
> (1) A person commits an offence if-
> 
> (a) the person causes a protected animal unnecessary suffering by an act, and
> 
> (b) the person knew, or ought reasonably to have known, that the act would have caused the suffering or be likely to do so.
> 
> (2) A person who is responsible for an animal commits an offence if-
> 
> (a) the person causes the animal unnecessary suffering by an act or omission, and
> 
> (b) the person knew, or ought reasonably to have known, that the act or omission would have caused the suffering or be likely to do so.
> 
> (3) A person ("person A") who is responsible for an animal commits an offence if-
> 
> (a) another person causes the animal unnecessary suffering by an act or omission, and
> 
> (b) person A-
> 
> (i) permits that to happen, or
> 
> (ii) fails to take such steps (whether by way of supervising the other person or otherwise) as are reasonable in the circumstances to prevent that happening.
> 
> (4) The considerations to which regard is to be had in determining, for the purposes of subsections (1) to (3), whether suffering is unnecessary include-
> 
> (a) whether the suffering could reasonably have been avoided or reduced,
> 
> (b) whether the conduct concerned was in compliance with any relevant enactment or any relevant provisions of a licence or code of practice issued under an enactment,
> 
> (c) whether the conduct concerned was for a legitimate purpose, for example-
> 
> (i) the purpose of benefiting the animal, or
> 
> (ii) the purpose of protecting a person, property or another animal,
> 
> (d) whether the suffering was proportionate to the purpose of the conduct concerned,
> 
> (e) whether the conduct concerned was in the circumstances that of a reasonably competent and humane person.
> 
> (5) This section does not apply to the destruction of an animal in an appropriate and humane manner.
> 20 Mutilation
> 
> (1) A person commits an offence if the person-
> 
> (a) carries out a prohibited procedure on a protected animal, or
> 
> (b) causes a prohibited procedure to be carried out on a protected animal.
> 
> (2) A person ("person A") who is responsible for an animal commits an offence if-
> 
> (a) another person carries out a prohibited procedure on the animal, and
> 
> (b) person A-
> 
> (i) permits that to happen, or
> 
> (ii) fails to take such steps (whether by way of supervising the other person or otherwise) as are reasonable in the circumstances to prevent that happening.
> 
> (3) A person commits an offence if the person takes a protected animal, or causes a protected animal to be taken, from a place in Scotland for the purpose of having a prohibited procedure carried out on the animal at a place outwith Scotland.
> 
> (4) In this section, references to the carrying out of a prohibited procedure on an animal are to the carrying out of a procedure which involves interference with the sensitive tissues or bone structure of the animal.
> 
> (5) This section does not apply-
> 
> (a) in relation to a procedure which is carried out for the purpose of medical treatment of an animal,
> 
> (b) in relation to a procedure which is carried out-
> 
> (i) for a purpose which,
> 
> (ii) in such manner as, and
> 
> (iii) in accordance with such conditions as,
> 
> the Scottish Ministers may by regulations specify, or
> 
> (c) in such circumstances as the Scottish Ministers may by regulations specify.
> 
> (6) Before making regulations under subsection (5), the Scottish Ministers must consult-
> 
> (a) such persons appearing to them to represent relevant interests, and
> 
> (b) such other persons,
> 
> as they consider appropriate.


Regarding sentencing - it depends on the way the case was heard - but I am fairly sure it would be a "summary cause".

The sentencing criteria...



> 46 Penalties for offences
> 
> (1) A person who commits an offence under section 19 or 23 is liable on summary conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 12 months or to a fine not exceeding £20,000 or to both.
> 
> *(2) A person who commits any other offence under this Part is liable on summary conviction to imprisonment for a term not exceeding 6 months or to a fine not exceeding level 5 on the standard scale or to both.*
> 
> (3) A person who commits an offence under regulations made under this Part is liable on summary conviction to such penalties, not exceeding the penalties referred to in subsection (2), as are provided for in the regulations.


Its also worth mentioning, pleading guilty and preventing the court spending time on a trial will virtually always ensure a shorter sentence, or lower fine.

There could be an option to sentence him individually for each offence - but normally these sentences run concurrently (like 3 concurrent sentences of 4 months each would mean you were sentenced to four months).

Speaking hypothetically - if sentenced to four months - its likely to result in only a third to a half of that being served, although there are various options for sentence reduction based on being tagged and having curfews, but I don't know how that works in Scotland. There is never an imprisonment and fine, despite what the Act states.

If he is fined - "level five" offers a maximum fine of £5000 in England and Wales, but although the offence was under specifically Scottish legislation, there are many Acts that cover all of Britain - so I would expect the Scottish levels to be the same.

The sheriff needed to obtain background reports - as the scumbag probably has mental health problems or will have claimed to have (perhaps even claiming they were undiagnosed until court loomed.) However, this would risk his being committed to a medical institution/prison, but had this been likely - it would have been unlikely he would have been given bail. So I don't see this happening, although mitigation will be offered claiming he had problems, although I don't see the normal abuse ones being offered when he lives with mummy and daddy in a nice bungalow. But expect some health problem.

I would make a guess at the sheriff passing on the full details being read to prevent a riot if there were many present for the trial. But, feel his comments of "contemptible" and "utterly distasteful" sound like he was addressing an offence as trivial as flashing your bum at someone's gran, and obviously falls far short of someone who tortured, and mutilated cats (although wonder if bestiality was not proceed upon - as the foreign object that was inserted was never identified - on the condition he pled guilty).

The only thing that will identify the sheriff's true thoughts will be the sentence, and I would be unhappy if he did not offer consecutive sentences for each offence - but I am really sorry - I just don't see it happening.

Here is the link if anyone wants to read the Act.

Animal Health and Welfare (Scotland) Act 2006 (asp 11)

In the meantime, I listed his address above - and there would be nothing to stop you writing (without threatening or using the language we feel he deserves) to him to tell him what you think.

Here's how he tried to hide himself as he left court.


----------



## Tiggers-mum

ajavenger said:


> I was pleased that so many turned out to boo and hiss him and also pleased that the press took some great photographs of him. Anthony John Docherty is very recognisable now.
> 
> I think the sherrif said he did not want to hear mitigating circumstances from the defence at the trial, rather than the disgusting nature of the crime.
> 
> I believe he will get a tough sentence on June 2nd. I hope so.


Every judge must listen to any mitigation prior to sentencing - as failing to do so ensures an obvious appeal against the sentence - but not against the conviction.

I appreciate this is a heinous disgusting crime, but as an example where mitigation would apply...

Imagine a woman is convicted of shoplifting £30 worth of food from a supermarket. Then imagine she did it as the benefits agency had made errors and had declined to pay her benefit for a protracted time, and she had children to feed. As I recall this was a real event a few years ago, and the woman had pleaded guilty. However there was no sentence, given the circumstances. I also seem to remember something unusual happened along the lines of the judge recalled her plea as she was undefended, and the reason for her theft appeared in the background reports prior to sentencing.

This is from memory, and I cannot show references - but it shows the principle well.


----------



## greta

I was really gladdened to see so many people turn out too. I didn't attend but think i definitely will for the sentencing.

No, based on what I read on the STV site it definitely said The Sherriff declined to hear the full details of the grizzly abus itself. I don't think it was anything to do with mitigating circumstances etc at that point...although I am only basing that on what I read on the STV site and now also on Evening Times I think. But it definitely said The Sherriff declined to hear the full narration of grizzly abuse. So, not sure what that might mean or suggest? To me it is worrying if The Sherriff didn't want to hear everything that happened to those poor creatures..as the more he knows the better as he will realise quite how severe the abuse was.

My understanding is that he could be imprisoned for 6 months for EACH case of animal abuse...is that correct?

Also, I wondered if legally we are allowed to say write to The Sherriff and voice concern etc. Is that allowed or could it be say prejudical or something legal? I can't see why it shouldn't be okay to say I think what this man did was terrible etc..?

I have resisted calling or writing to the disgusting individual..I'm not sure how i feel about that for some reason. Although why shouldn't people tell him what they think? But, I have to admit I was delighted when I saw on t.v those people stood up outside court and voiced their feelings etc to Docherty. I thought well done them. Normally I wouldn't advocate that sort of thing, but I have to admit to thinking he deserved every bit of it and I am so pleased at the coverage in the papers and on t.v. I know that some of this coverage would never have happened if it wasn't for the reaction of the crowd so I have to applaud them for getting up and going to the court to protest at his abhorrent behaviour.

I'm a bit sad maybe that some of the press articles seem to focus on the angle of the crowd behaviour (which from what I can tell was pretty tame under the circumstances), but I guess that is just how these things are done...and more of the articles do go from the angle of the disgusting abuse itself. I guess it doesn't matter how it is done, the more people that know about it the better.

There are articles now online on The Herald, The Express, Scottish Sun, The Evening Times, The Daily Record etc etc. Plus there is lots of comment online. The more coverage the better I think.

Man Admits Killing And Torturing Cats (from The Herald )

Angry Mob Target Evil Cat Killer (from Evening Times)

Sicko who tortured cats runs gauntlet of hate outside court - The Daily Record

Daily Express | UK News :: Cat killer faces jail for horrific acts of torture


----------



## poshmog

Iam so pleased that vile blob of inhumanity has been pictured for all the world to see.
I hope this follows him for the rest of his life and his actions reap the punishment he truly deserves.

Every mother should remember that face ,if he can do such vile things to defenceless animals ,then children are certainly not safe near him.
Hopefully his mental health reports should advise he has abusive traits and the judge should take this into account.
But then again ,I won't hold my breath as the punishment rarely fits the crime these days,so he'll probably get a slapped wrist and visits to the local mental health clinic,oh and don't forget reabilitation into the community,days out ,and someone to check he's being good:cursing:
I hope his parents are proud of what they're son's become,if he were mine I would pray that he was locked up!!
To all those who have attended ,and are going for the verdict -Well Done 
I would be with you ,if not so far away.


----------



## Victorio

disgusting vile creature is not fit to walk the face of the planet. Those poor cat owners must be going through hell knowing what he did. I hope he gets locked up has to face himself everyday.


----------



## ajavenger

Anyone who lives in the area knows that his house looks directly onto Carolside Primary School and that is very worrying. Fortunately for me, my children have grown up now and have no need to be near that area.

Despite my user name and the hatred I feel for this person, somehow, I still feel very sorry for his parents. To live in a house like that they must have worked hard and their son has been a problem for sure.

My children who are the same age know everyone in this neighbourhood, but strangely, they don't know or recognise him. Maybe he didn't go to a normal school.

At times I wonder if mental illness can cause evil behaviour, and should we understand? I wish I could, but I can't, but I still don't blame his parents.

I hope he goes into the care he needs. 
God bless our cats.


----------



## Stellabelly

If he was living in his parents house didn't they know?? or have I got the wrong end of the stick....

Raping cats? Pulling off one's tail?? Scalping them and cutting one's head off???

What is it with people. I just don't understand how anyone can be so evil. Animals are so trusting and some people (like him) abuse this trust.

What was his sentence?


----------



## luskentyre

He was jailed for 8 months.


----------



## noushka05

is that all


----------



## cassie01

not good enough at all


----------



## Jazzy

Pathetic.  
Probably be out in 3 months.


----------

